
Flat UI and Forms - nvk
http://alistapart.com/article/flat-ui-and-forms
======
polymathist
What I like most about this article is that she is not just bashing flat UI.
Many of her suggested improvements still fit within the flat UI paradigm:
adding rounded corners, underlining links, etc. A few times she suggests
bending the rules a little bit: "You’ll go a long way to making your flat form
usable if you make your fields look hollow and make your buttons look raised."

As with most things, I think a balanced approach is the best. Going too
extreme in either direction on the skeuomorphic <-> flat scale results in a
poor user experience. Personally, I tend to use a _mostly_ flat design scheme
with subtle shadows on choice elements.

------
Namrog84
Sums up a lot of my issue with the flat approach. Yet it seems like so many
companies. Including multi-billion ones still seem to suffer some of the bad
examples pointed out.

